# Younger Guys Smoking Cigars



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

Hey Everyone - 

I'm nearly 28 but still consider myself to be on the younger side of this hobby (shhhhh.. all of you 18-25 year olds haha). I tend to enjoy a cigar when driving home from work during the week, and I always seem to get odd looks while I'm puffing on my cigar in traffic. I'm completely comfortable with everything, and being 6'3" with a commendable beard I frankly don't care what people think, but I'm just curious if others get a sideways stare when puffing stogies out in public?


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Im 20, but theres really nowhere public for me to smoke, but in some B&Ms Ive been to Ive never gotten any weird looks.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

I've never had any issues at B&M's, that's for sure. It's typically when out amongst the "general public" haha. It's not really too surprising, but I think its just an interesting topic to discuss how everyone deals with it on their own level.

I smoke a lot in traffic, so I'm not really too concerned with what people think when I'm puffing away on my stogie. Living in Orlando, from time to time I'll be at CityWalk and Downtown Disney. Both places have cigar stores/lounges, so having a cigar around the premises luckily doesn't seem to be frowned upon. I'm also very lucky to have Corona Cigar Co. in my backyard, and for anyone who has been lucky enough to visit knows, there is probably no place friendlier when it comes to lighting up a great cigar!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm 25 but look under 18 so I have a harder time fitting in. Most folks seem to be in their 50-60's but I'm starting to see a lot of people in 20-30's coming in as well.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

Nice, what part of the US are you from?


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I live in NYC so I suppose it's more diverse. Especially the shops in manhattan, depending on the time of the day, it's usually the younger crowd late at nights. Although I think age doesn't really matter when it comes to enjoying a good cigar with good company.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Im 26, & puff outside and while driving etc. Some people give me looks, but I really don't care. Maybe its because of the strong smell that cigars produce & not so much an age thing. I know when I was smoking cigarettes, the looks that people gave me were definitely a judgmental thing. I can agree that most of the cigar smokers I know are older, but one of the lounges that I frequent has a good mix of different age groups.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm 21, I have a pretty sweet van **** going and I'm 6'5, so I guess people think I'm older than I am because I get asked questions about cigars quite often when I smoke in public. I'm sure I've gotten some strange looks when I'm driving but I don't care what other people think of me.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

Nice man, I've had a ducktail for the past 6 months or so. Perhaps I should also start a beards and cigars thread haha. Yeah, I agree, I could care less what people think when they're passing me in traffic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Try smoking a pipe. As a youngin, forty odd years ago, I got all manner of odd looks while smoking a pipe. Actually I still get the looks now and I do not even have to be smoking! I figure it comes with the beard, long hair and being fugly!!!


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

Haha Fuzzy, I always imagined that smoking a pipe was much more commonplace 40 years ago. I'm glad to know that enjoying the finer things wasn't any less "odd" then as it is now haha. I guess all you can do is be yourself and do what you do, and not care too much about what others think! 

Half the time, I just assume that whomever takes notice just wishes they were doing the same thing


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Come smoke with the SoCal Herf, all ages are welcome 

Seriously, I get looks smoking in the car anyway, probably part smoking aspect, and part "A lady is smoking a cigar..." too.

Enjoy, don't give a rip about what other people think. Life is too short.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> Try smoking a pipe. As a youngin, forty odd years ago, I got all manner of odd looks while smoking a pipe. Actually I still get the looks now and I do not even have to be smoking! I figure it comes with the beard, long hair and being fugly!!!


I was going to say a similar thing minus the beard and long hair (since I cut the hair off 12 years ago). ound: In this country pipe smoking seems to be reserved for old codgers by the fireplace in winter.

Try standing at the front counter of a mech shop, 44 years of age & customers walk in while your tamping a cob. I need to get a camera up there as the looks can be priceless! LOL


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Been smoking cigars since I was about 18 or so. To be honest I had my first one, cuban Bolivar, at the age of 14 while on a cruise. LOL. But I dont ever remember people looking at me funny. To be honest if they did, not much thought was put inot it. I enjoyed what I was doing and never cared what people thought.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm 24 and have been smoking for a couple years now and i do get looks occasionally from people, like what was said earlier i'm not sure its so much an age thing every time as much as its just the aroma (smell is such a dirty word) that the cigars give off. i'm sure that sometimes older puffers (NO ONE ON PUFF) look at us younger BOTL as if we don't belong smoking with them but i've never heard them saying anything out loud about it. I figure that everyone started somewhere, those 50-60 year old guys didn't start smoking when they hit age 50 as if its some sort of old mans club, most likely if you asked them how long they've been smoking they'll say something on the lines of "i've been smoking for 25 years" (do the math 50-25=25 years old) which only reinforces my point that everyone starts somewhere at some age. I personally don't care what they say or have to think about me and the hobby I enjoy so much.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Try smoking a pipe. As a youngin, forty odd years ago, I got all manner of odd looks while smoking a pipe. Actually I still get the looks now and I do not even have to be smoking! I figure it comes with the beard, long hair and being fugly!!!


I've found that with the beard, and long hair, people tend to assume it's not tobacco in your pipe. I used to roll my own cigarettes, and I can only tell you how many times I got approached by security guards and cops.


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm 30, but I still get alot of looks. Labor day weekend, I was at rib cook off and enjoying a CAO MX2. Got quite a few looks as I don't look like the typical cigar smoker with the backwards hat, goatee, mirrored glasses, and a side arm (no not a cop). Like this, except with cleaner clothes...










At the B&M's I dont get any looks. At a public gathering, yeah I get people that look at me funny when I have a cigar sticking out of my face.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

I think the odd looks are less about age and more about smoking while driving. I'd give you a nasty glare too. I mean, it really isn't any more okay than texting while driving.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Corona is awesome. That place in downtown Disney on the other hand is ridiculous. Their prices are double retail and they followed me around like I was gonna steal something the couple of times I have gone in.


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

The B&M I go to all the time is more of a family, and younger gentleman are always welcome. As long as they're not annoying, and annoying people can be any age, haha.

I do get the occasional ribbing because I'm young, but it's nothing to get upset about. (I'm 21)


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

beerindex said:


> I think the odd looks are less about age and more about smoking while driving. I'd give you a nasty glare too. I mean, it really isn't any more okay than texting while driving.


Your kidding right? If you are concentrating that much on a cigar while driving, you probably shouldnt be driving at all. Hell, I am more distracted when trying to sing along with Axle Rose than I am with a cigar in my hand.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

I think we need to start a puff hair and beard club. Someone put up a thread! I have waist length hair, and a fairly long goatee.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm 29 and still new (less than a year) to the activity. We have an excellent shop called Emerson's right across from my office as well as a nice bistro that has outside seating and allows smoking. As the folks I mingle with, agreed many are older, are regulars to the bistro, most of the foot traffic coming by don't seem to mind too much, especially with several people smoking at once. However, if I am standing outside of the cigar shop (even though they have great seating inside) to enjoy my stick, I do get a fair amount of "looks", some of which may be, in earnest, disapproving. I am cognizant of those that may not share or otherwise deplore this lifestyle my fellow Puffers' enjoy and as such I make an effort not to needlessly exhale as someone walks by. Outside of that, I really could care less. 

That said, those older folks I mentioned that I regularly smoke with? In addition to being great people and teachers of a young whippersnapper like me the facts of cigar life (and I guess, life generally?) they are sources of great connections, socially and business alike. Great activity ain't it! The sword can certainly cut both ways with those other folks that are not fans of the leaf in terms of connections or judge me solely based on my "habit" as non-puffers like to sometimes call it, but I am willing to take the risk as it's my enjoyment right?

Stay smoky my friends...
-H


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm over the hill now at 45 and I don't give a darn why peoples stare at me anymore. Hell, take a picture it will last longer! I hang with some young folks though, 19-30 s the typical demographic for up and coming surfers.. they smoke in the clubs on weekends, nobody seems to take notice. One of my boys is 21 and loves the pipe but I like to turn his stomach with a cigar when he comes over. He's grown quite a manly beard and smokes a pipe well, with style. In these parts folks like to express themselves in all sorts of odd ways, I say at least you don't have green hair. Do you?


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am 25 now, started smoking cigars the day I turned 18 here in Atlanta. I always get funny looks from people in the B&M, which mostly consist of regular guys 40 and up. It took a while for the regulars and owners to take me seriously, but I just kept my mouth shut, and listened to them. Over the years, I have learned more about cigars, and have grown a great passion for the hobby. I have now joined and been accepted as a "regular". The older folks even stand up for me when new people try to talk crap. Once a nice dressed suit came walking in, picked up a cheap stick, and made a comment to one of the older regulars about the LFD Chisel I was puffing on. Something to the effect of "keep an eye on the kid, he has no clue that Chisel will make him blow chunks in about 30 minutes". The regular, and good friend of mine said to him " That boy know more about cigars than you and I will ever know, and I would be willing to bet he could smoke 5 of those back to back, without ever blinking an eye. Im sure if you asked politely, he would be glad to walk you through the humidor and tell you just about anything you want to know:. The suit never said another word.

Just goes to show, that young guys can be accepted in this hobby. There will always be haters, so don't let the weird looks kill your passion. Puff away, and enjoy it!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

One time a coworker told me I looked like an idiot smoking cigars but we go back and forth like that all the time so it wasn't anything serious. 

For the most part people take me pretty serious. I'm young (28) but have never felt too alienated because of my age. Generally, I just keep to myself at b&ms. Ive had a few instances where the staff started to chat me up after they saw what I was picking out. I love it when that happens but I usually don't go out of my way to spark up conversations.


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm as young as young comes in this hobby, being 19 years old. Being well versed in cigar knowledge has impressed some of the older gentlemen I have smoked with and especially earned me respect amongst my peers. I have built some great connections through cigars and nothing pairs better then a cigar and great conversation.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I am a younger cigar smoker but as Smoke0ne said, my knowledge and respect for cigars has earned me respect as well. I also love talking to the older gentlemen (which are plenty it seems in FL) about things like cigars, golf, and politics so we tend to have a lot in common. 

I think the younger gen. gets dirty looks because people assume that we have cannabis rolled in there somewhere. I have friends that do it, but I won't be seen with them, and they do it with gas station smokes anyways.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I"m a 23yr young puffer! I started when i was 18, only about 7-8 months ago is when i REALLY got into it, cigars every weekend.


----------



## DLATREIDES (Sep 10, 2012)

21 years old. It helps that I live in a college town, and the BnM I go to is not only fairly small, but the only one in the city. Bunch of folks around my age are picking up the hobby, it seems.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I'm 29 and never get an age guess over 23 usually younger than that. Some months ago I would get some looks and comments while smoking a cigar pertaining to my age. Being called grandpa and such, after my age got around well they still call me grandpa as a lot of soldiers are some years younger than me. But it's ok. I've actually turned quite a few onto smoking cigars, if only for the occasional moment. For me I have quite the challenge with people's perception of me when doing certain things, listening to music,the company I keep, or the childish antics I don't go for, simply because no one can believe I'm actually knockin on 30's door.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Just started a couple of months ago at age 48. It wasn't until I had a really good cigar, H. Upmann, that I realized cigars don't have to taste like a donkey's ass. I guess it hit different people at different times. 

It does beg the questions: what do you think a typical cigar smoker looks like?


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

If I had it to do over again Id have never touched the cigarrettes and just smokd cigars. It is so much more fun, but 25 years ago smoking was cool and cigars were for old men. You young guns are on the right track, imo.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

30 years old here and I smoke 3-4 per week. I have a friend at work who's 27 who smokes them as well but not quite as frequent. My former roommate is a couple years older then me but has been smoking them since at least his mid-20s.

Part of the problem, or barrier to entry, I think is the cost. Unless you're in a low/no tobacco tax state, it's tough to find cigars at the B&Ms for < $6. When you're younger why spend that amount on a single stick when you can get a pack of smokes, either cigs or cheap machine cigars, for the same or just a little more? Plus the priority generally tends to be on what gets you buzzed/high more than enjoying the experience and relaxing, recollecting my early 20s.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

thegunslinger said:


> Part of the problem, or barrier to entry, I think is the cost. Unless you're in a low/no tobacco tax state, it's tough to find cigars at the B&Ms for < $6. When you're younger why spend that amount on a single stick when you can get a pack of smokes, either cigs or cheap machine cigars, for the same or just a little more? Plus the priority generally tends to be on what gets you buzzed/high more than enjoying the experience and relaxing, recollecting my early 20s.


Truth.


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

28 and only really picked up on cigars within the last 6 months. Before then I was on an off with cigarettes. Never really get any looks from the guys at the B&M, more just like to chat it up and see what each other is into, I'm guessing because it's a new B&M. But otherwise, there's more and more younger guys showing up.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

While smoking out in public in Seattle, I got some weird looks, but nothing weirder than the usual looks when standing around outside smoking. Could just be a "i don't like smokers" thing, or maybe they find it odd someone younger is smoking cigars. If they ever stopped and asked why i smoke cigars, i'd have to extoll the virtues of cigar smoking vs cigarette smoking  

I did find that puffing on a cigar on a busy street corner was really fun, and relaxing. Doing some people-watching and whatnot. So, if they were looking at me, I was looking right back, so fair is fair 

I found that smoking the cigar gave me a "reason" to be hanging out and staring at the city/soaking it in. That's probably the aspect of cigar smoking that appeals to me the most - not being lost in the moment, but savoring it and your surroundings. While watching all of those people, and they were watching me, I felt like - man they're so busy and hustling all over, they're not really stopping to appreciate where they are.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

krpolaski said:


> It does beg the questions: what do you think a typical cigar smoker looks like?


I think generally they walk on two legs, often (but not always) have hair, and they wear t-shirts sometimes. That's about as specific as I think you can get.

Think about it, it's impossible to generalize. You have rich, powerful CEO types in $5000 suits smoking in private clubs, you have libertarian woodsmen with full beards living in the mountains, you have clean-cut, baby-faced college kids moving into their first dorm. You have me, a short, chubby Asian guy, and you have Jay-Z. You have Jonathan Drew, who looks a little like Seth Green in Can't Hardly Wait 20 years later, and then you have Steve Saka.

None of us look remotely similar!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

I started smoking cigars occasionally at 18, and I'm now 22. I don't generally get bad vibes while smoking. When I am in a B&M sometimes you can tell people are surprised a youngin is in there. I do think that a majority of the younger ones give the rest kind of a bad name in some areas. It seems most people believe the bigger the cigar is the better it is. The only thing I don't like about smoking in public is what some of the people around say. I live on a college campus, and most people think you're smoking a blunt or something. It gets really annoying really fast. It doesn't happen all the time, but generally I try to smoke away from everyone, plus it's way more peaceful not being around a bunch of people.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

25 here, it's a little "out of the norm" but who cares. I figure we are giving new hope for future generations of cigar smokers.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

26 and still kicking. I don't smoke in my car or out in public too often but every once in a while I'll walk my dog and smoke a cigar and get some looks but as every other young punk in here has stated I don't care what they think


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm 20, 21 this Sunday, and I do get some weird looks when they people see me smoking a pipe or cigar. I don't let things bother me though. It's not like cigars are a luxury item only available to people over 50. I think that uninformed people, who don't get out much, are the ones who find it strange.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm 31, so not as young as some of you fellas, but have been smoking consistently for about 4 years. I've never gotten too many stares, but don't smoke in public frequently. The older people I've spoken with about cigars seem to be respectful, but some of the people my age or younger come off dumbfounded - like really, why would you do that? Who smokes cigars other than at a bachelor party or on a golf course? They always seem to have a stupid look on their face while making these comments. Whatever, I certainly don't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

I think a lot of the looks are not age related. I know a lot of people who hate the smell of cigar smoke. As we all know, it can be quite strong and spread around quite far.


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, possibly.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

OrlandoCigar said:


> Hey Everyone -
> 
> I'm nearly 28 but still consider myself to be on the younger side of this hobby (shhhhh.. all of you 18-25 year olds haha). I tend to enjoy a cigar when driving home from work during the week, and I always seem to get odd looks while I'm puffing on my cigar in traffic. I'm completely comfortable with everything, and being 6'3" with a commendable beard I frankly don't care what people think, but I'm just curious if others get a sideways stare when puffing stogies out in public?


Sorry, but after reading your post, particularly the "commendable beard" part, all I can picture you as is the blue-suited guy with the beard that does the NFL commercials......LOL

I still do and I'm 40.


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm 27 living in Miami, FL and this traffic odd look stink eye type expression I've gotten a few times over the few years I've been smoking cigars. I think at first I only noticed it when I originally start my cigar smoking career haha but as time grew on I started to notice it less and less. Now I don't know if this means people stopped looking or if I stopped to care because it became more natural in sync with my life to be puffing on a cigar. I like to think it is because of it becoming more in sync with my lifestyle that I was a cigar smoker. 

The only times I can really think of getting odd looks as of lately, has been at certain bars/clubs/lounges when I have found myself in the most angering situation, which I'm sure we all have found ourselves in, I like to call this situation the "You've got to be shitting me" situation, which goes something a long the lines of "We don't allow cigar smoking in here, but here is a cigarette and ashtray if you'd like to continue smoking." Its a very frustrating mind numbing situation:banghead:


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

TheLastOneDead said:


> I'm 20, 21 this Sunday, and I do get some weird looks when they people see me smoking a pipe or cigar. I don't let things bother me though. It's not like cigars are a luxury item only available to people over 50. I think that uninformed people, who don't get out much, are the ones who find it strange.


Good point! When my wife says how much are you spending on cigars I ask her, If you could buy a pack of cigarettes for $2.50 - $3.00 online instead of $6.00 at the party store would you? Of course she says yes and mine point is made. You don;t have to spend a fortune to enjoy a good smoke!


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think generally they walk on two legs, often (but not always) have hair, and they wear t-shirts sometimes. That's about as specific as I think you can get.
> 
> None of us look remotely similar!


Very true! Just like asking "what is your favorite cigar is" on this forum. No two will be the same! ha


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

IMO most people dont see alot of people smoking big ol honkin seegars every day, so its a little different to them, so they tend to look. A month or so ago, i was walking by the park and saw a guy smoking a pipe. Now im young, and used to smoke a pipe every once and a while, but damn it i had to look cuz its not something you see every day. 

Im 19(look alot older tho), and havent really gotten any looks from people for smoking cigars, but i also try to not smoke in public places too much, because alot of people dont like the smell of cigars and im trying to keep my a-hole meter to a minimum these days lol.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

rpb16 said:


> ...but i also try to not smoke in public places too much, because alot of people dont like the smell of cigars and im trying to keep my a-hole meter to a minimum these days lol.


Ahhhhh, yes. I remember when I tried not to offend people......


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

My brother actually won't let me smoke my pipe when I'm in a vehicle with him. He's scared the police will think I'm smoking weed and pull him over...HA.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love seeing the younger generation enjoying this hobby. My son is 18 and every now and then he'll come over and we enjoy a stogie out on my deck. It's a bonding time and we talk about the flavors he's tasting, and honestly, I'd love to see him go into a B&M and be able to choose a great cigar without having his hand held.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm 24 and I've been enjoying stogies sense I was about 17 or 18. The only time when I got some funny looks was when I was in college living in my fraternities house. I'd usually enjoy a cigar every Sunday evening in our court yard... I'd always get the same comments from my fraternity brothers... they'd say things like, "my dad smokes cigars." "Is that a cuban?" "what are you, an old man?" After awhile some of my brothers started going with me to the B&M, then it got to where every Sunday a bunch of us would all enjoy stogies together. We started calling it Cigar Sunday! 
The point of me sharing this story is that maybe younger guys are in-fact smoking cigars or interested in it... Once they learn the rituals to smoking and enjoying cigars it's gotta be very hard NOT to get into smoking cigars. I guess I was a bad influence... or a good one!


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

After reading all the stories and comments, I have to say, I've never really noticed anyone give me dirty looks for smoking (currently 29, been enjoying cigars since I was about 18 ). I don't often smoke in public places; around here you're hard-pressed to find a shop that lets you smoke indoors. Most restaurant & bar patios are also non-smoking. Unless I'm golfing, I usually smoke on my deck. Not many people in my backyard would give me an odd look for enjoying a cigar!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

nealw6971 said:


> I love seeing the younger generation enjoying this hobby. My son is 18 and every now and then he'll come over and we enjoy a stogie out on my deck. It's a bonding time and we talk about the flavors he's tasting, and honestly, I'd love to see him go into a B&M and be able to choose a great cigar without having his hand held.


Neal, that's awesome. I'm looking forward to that with my son, who's 4 now. My wife has 6 brothers, between the ages of 10 and 26. The three oldest (18, 20, 26) I smoke with now, and it's really a lot of fun to hang out and chat with these guys.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

24. No real looks given to me, but I definitely don't feel right just doing it anywhere I choose since I'm not one to really like looks from others frowning upon me. Since U o M has a smoking ban on the entirety of the campus, that has unfortunately decreased my cigar enjoyment time. Maybe I can get some guys around here interested or find a club.

Most of my family is dead, ironically from smoking cigarettes something I've never done specifically because of that. Anyway, it's pretty difficult finding other guys to smoke cigars with for me. When I was at my old church, I got introduced to it by a few guys but that was more infrequent "hey let's be guys and smoke cigars" type interactions to tell the truth, no real ritual or passion about it, just a thing to do.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

nealw6971 said:


> I love seeing the younger generation enjoying this hobby. My son is 18 and every now and then he'll come over and we enjoy a stogie out on my deck. It's a bonding time and we talk about the flavors he's tasting, and honestly, I'd love to see him go into a B&M and be able to choose a great cigar without having his hand held.


My sons is 17 and he just told me he was done with cigars! ha . I bought 2 new humidors and was setting them up for seasoning while my son and daughter watched and chatted. My daughter wonder what the keys were for then she said, Oh to keep Kyle out of your cigars! Too funny. That's when he mentioned he was done.

I am really not sure if I should encourage him in this new hobby of mine or not?


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

krpolaski;3681431
I am really not sure if I should encourage him in this new hobby of mine or not?[/QUOTE said:


> Give him some time and see what evolves. If you encourage too much, may push him away for good. If he's interested, you'll know.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> 24. No real looks given to me, but I definitely don't feel right just doing it anywhere I choose since I'm not one to really like looks from others frowning upon me. Since U o M has a smoking ban on the entirety of the campus, that has unfortunately decreased my cigar enjoyment time. Maybe I can get some guys around here interested or find a club.


I was wondering the same thing. I live in Canton, just started smoking, and was wondering if there was a group that gets together once a month or so. Kind of like a Tobacco Therapy Group. Think I will google it and do some research.


----------



## krpolaski (Aug 6, 2012)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Give him some time and see what evolves. If you encourage too much, may push him away for good. If he's interested, you'll know.


Yeah I hear you. He is obviously curious by sneaking some smokes but I am not sure if I like the fact he is only 17. I think I would feel better at like mid 20's. But yes I will let him decided. I f he shows and interest I can try to help with the ritual and educational parts.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

krpolaski said:


> Yeah I hear you. He is obviously curious by sneaking some smokes but I am not sure if I like the fact he is only 17. I think I would feel better at like mid 20's. But yes I will let him decided. I f he shows and interest I can try to help with the ritual and educational parts.


He might appreciate it more if he starts with his friends or gets into it with them rather than with someone else. Friends tend to have that camaraderie element that most interactions don't generate, and it leads to some things. But the choice is yours.


----------



## BoogerB (Jul 17, 2012)

27 here and I enjoy them frequently. I haven't had any weird looks, only friends asking for one or people telling me how good they smell. Golf course, friends patios, lake, etc. Good vibes all around so far.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Try smoking a pipe. As a youngin, forty odd years ago, I got all manner of odd looks while smoking a pipe. Actually I still get the looks now and I do not even have to be smoking! I figure it comes with the beard, long hair and being fugly!!!


I got my first pipe when I was 18 and would smoke it in the work truck or on the job. A lot of people give weird looks and many more seem to consider a younger man smoking a pipe as a douche. I don't really know why, but they seem to think the pipe is for older men and young guys smoking one are just posers or tools. Society!

I don't think that there is as strong of a stigma on younger guys with cigars as there is with pipes.

I'm 23 now and still enjoy both. I also keep my 19 year old brother in law (who just graduated as a marine) stocked with cigars anytime I see him.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I went to a cigar bar the other night to have a cigar after not having one for over 2 months and I noticed that in this very large cigar bar and humidor place that, while everyone was obviously smoking cigars, the vast majority save for one were older looking men, my friend with me looks more like an acceptable cigar smoker than my younger and slimmer body does, but while I didn't get any looks to my knowledge, I didn't feel the most comfortable in all senses.


----------



## TexasJK (Sep 24, 2012)

I get odd looks when I'm driving my Jeep doorless down the freeway in Houston, happily puffing my cigar. But then again I'm 18 and could easily pass for 16 HAHAHA


----------



## Tommyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

TexasJK said:


> I get odd looks when I'm driving my Jeep doorless down the freeway in Houston, happily puffing my cigar. But then again I'm 18 and could easily pass for 16 HAHAHA


Dude same here. I love smoking cigars in my jeep. It's like putting my two favorite past times together when I'm smoking a stogie while driving down the coast.


----------



## slimshady222 (Sep 12, 2012)

I get looks too when im out for a stroll and smoking im 23 by the way I guess the public expects cigar smokers to be the steryotype of "bald, old, and fat" I read that somewhere but I dont agree with it at all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems like problem is more against the stereotype of "bald, old, and fat" at least that is what is repeated often by all you kids, I tell you one thing I am not bald  oh and another it cost me a lot of money to get old and fat and us old and fat guys are not the enemy and if your not old and fat it's a bit wrong calling us that, You are accidentally insulting some of us. Not really me but it could be taken that way, Just throwing a reverse twist on your topic. :hmm:


----------



## slimshady222 (Sep 12, 2012)

I didnt mean it like that I mean that in the movies thats how its portrayed.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

slimshady222 said:


> I didnt mean it like that I mean that in the movies thats how its portrayed.


Wall Street was all about portraying them as successful but corrupt or just want money type corporate execs and brokers. I never saw any fat men doing it save that one guy who was the bad guy.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I heard somewhere by the old school that a man shouldn't smoke a cigar that has a ring gauge bigger than his age. So to smoke a 50 ring cigar you need to be 50 years old. 

I will admit I've seen some very young guys smoking big fat cigars and it looked rather silly. As if they were trying to be big shots.


----------



## slimshady222 (Sep 12, 2012)

And although im not old I am fat and that comment had no intention of being rude or disrespectful to older people smelvis. And I also disagree with the age rule I think people should be able to smoke whatever cigar whatever ring guage reguardless of their age as long as there legal.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Not a cigar age rule but more of an observation.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm 23, 6'2" and 200 lbs, usually unshaven.. and a lot of the girls my age ask me what's up with the cigars, oftentimes drunkenly outside at the bar.. i just tell them it's a hobby and leave it at that.. It is somewhat awkward at cigar bars to be the youngest/ one of of the younger guys there. 

As for the large ring gauge, i agree.. i prefer smaller ring gauge cigars, coronas, panatela's, lonsdale's, lancero's.. larger gauges feel awkard, and i guess i prefer the taste of wrappers to be more prevalent..

maybe weird looks are given to the younger folk because a lot of people might think you're smoking blunts of some illegal substance? 

i myself have been victim of scoffing at young guys smoking pipes in public.. you know the dark clothing, fedora wearing types:der: but that's probably my issue.


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

I am 25 and people think I look 21. Some ask me when I started being a old man, but I have never gotten any weird looks, just started conversations and ended up making friends.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, for the record I'm 25 so I guess I'm on the young end, but thus far (been smoking for six months) I haven't met a single cigar smoker regardless of age who wasn't amicable. Then again, most people in Texas are friendly.


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

SocraticDave said:


> Well, for the record I'm 25 so I guess I'm on the young end, but thus far (been smoking for six months) I haven't met a single cigar smoker regardless of age who wasn't amicable. Then again, most people in Texas are friendly.


Except on the road. Otherwise I agree completely, most Texans I've met are awesome and being nearby I've met a few, but man everytime I drive there :frusty: crazy drivers.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

jphank said:


> Seriously, I get looks smoking in the car anyway, probably part smoking aspect, and part "A lady is smoking a cigar..." too.


I feel ya on the lady cigar smoking part. I'm 23 and get a lot of looks and condescending remarks from guys that probably do not even smoke cigars. I am sure that crosses into two categories though.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Im 28 years old, but sometimes still get confused for 19 or so. Doesnt help that im not the tallest either, 5'7...

I had my first cigar probably 10 years ago but only really got serious about it 5-6 years ago. I do feel uncomfortable in a B&M and smoking in public. I think its most likely cause most people think im some douchey teenager who thinks smoking cigars look cool lol


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> i myself have been victim of scoffing at young guys smoking pipes in public.. you know the dark clothing, fedora wearing types:der: but that's probably my issue.


well there is quite a lot of hipsters who smoke pipes "ironically" and they fall into the catagory of the douche who smokes cigars just to be seen with a cigar "like a boss".
On one hand i dont want to be seen as either of those types. but. On the other hand who cares?

I am 35 on monday and i occasionally get the looks. I am fat but i have a full head of luxurious silky smoove hair.

I would not want to be confined to smoking 35rg cigars either. wait til i am 50 to smoke a robusto? i dont think so.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

I get that alot, I don't act like an old man, I just like tried and true.. Cast iron pans, wet shaving, manual labor.. But people always call me an old man.

My family laughed at the cigar thing but I proved i really like them, and can go a long time without one.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Im 28 and started smoking about 6 months ago. Im confused as to why cigar smoking is considered an old man's hobby? I find it enjoyable, and relaxing. If the industry can market to a younger demographic (20-30's), i think it could catch on and become more main stream.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I just don't care.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I am 33 and drive a truck so I too get plenty of odd stares. When I'm at B&M's, not my local one, people tend to think I dont know what I'm looking for or the ins and outs of the hobby. This used to bother me but I eventually let it go and like to play off peoples misconceptions now. But the best is when I'm sitting in a traffic jam, say in LA, and I am puffing away and someone pulls beside me and looks up in disbelief. People just cant wrap their heads around a trashy truck driver participating in what is historically a "gentlemans" hobby.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

wrx04 said:


> If the industry can market to a younger demographic (20-30's), i think it could catch on and become more main stream.


Back in the mid 90s it did just that and every where you turned some young up and comer was puffing on a stogie. While this was great for the industry it also brought about a lot of unscrupulous people that put out dog rockets disguised as cigars. They would boil the leafs of lesser quality tobacco to turn them dark and market as "maduros" and really just cut the quality that we are accustom to. So while I am all for the industry gaining ground and introducing new people to the world of cigars but I also am somewhat leary about it returning to its boom of the 90s.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Try being a 27 year old pipe smoker... But I figure I enjoy it and thats all that matters to me. And all that should matter to any of us, I enjoy the smoke and the company of other BOTL/SOTL makes no difference to me lol. Plus it is kind of fun watching people do a double take


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

wrx04 said:


> Im 28 and started smoking about 6 months ago. Im confused as to why cigar smoking is considered an old man's hobby? I find it enjoyable, and relaxing. If the industry can market to a younger demographic (20-30's), i think it could catch on and become more main stream.


Nothing good ever comes from something becoming mainstream....


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Nothing good ever comes from something becoming mainstream....


True. I wouldnt say EVER, but i agree with you.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> Except on the road. Otherwise I agree completely, most Texans I've met are awesome and being nearby I've met a few, but man everytime I drive there :frusty: crazy drivers.


True. Oh so true. I've had family from NYC and friends from LA tell me on more than one occasion how shocked/scared they are to be on our roads.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope, 26 today, i dont give a damn what anybody thinks. Let 'em look at you sideways, its only hurtin their necks.


----------



## Smitty2430 (Sep 27, 2012)

Im 28 and slowly getting all my buddies into cigars. They love coming over and seeing my new additions to the humi. I get looks when I have a cigar out in public by myself but if its a group of us, no one cares...especially if my dad is out with us younger guys. My dad got my brother into the hobby about 5 years ago. I think its awesome to smoke cigars with my dad's buddies and soak up their cigar knowledge.


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm 27 and I've gad some bad luck at some of the shops here. One shop staff member was under the impression that I was looking for blunts to smoke some pot :banghead:


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm 19, and I don't get too many weird looks. Its on a college campus, so everybody is kind of used to stuff like that, but it definitely piques people's interest. I get asked questions all the time, and one guy found it incredulous that I have 30-40 cigars in my room. I also get the name thing like "Stogie Guy!" or "Cigar Guy" because I am almost always in the same spot. Most recently, I've been called "Stog Master Flex". I kind of like that one...


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Edrod said:


> I'm 27 and I've gad some bad luck at some of the shops here. One shop staff member was under the impression that I was looking for blunts to smoke some pot :banghead:


is that just a feeling you got from them, or did they actually say something to that effect? Because aside from being unbelievably rude, that is unprofessional, and terrible customer service. I'd never step foot in that place again.

as for the OP, i'm pushing 40 now, but i started smoking when i was 18 ...ish, and yeah, i feel like i definitely got strange looks from people, but after a while i started realizing that it's not so much about young people smoking cigars as it is _anybody_ smoking cigars. I think that people will always zero in on something outside of what they are normally used to seeing. Cigars are sort of like fedoras. You just don't see them much in public anymore, and when you do you tend to double-take, regardless of your overall opinion of them.


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

I've occasionally experienced some looks and things to that effect when I go into unfamiliar B&Ms (I'm 19-told I look mid 20s). Shop employees are usually very quick to see if I need help and will often recommend me the milder cigars they have in stock. However, I find that saying something along the lines of "Do you carry Tatuaje Fausto", or "Did you get Fernando Leon in yet?" will do the trick and they let me browse in peace, or start up a conversation. I tend to avoid smoking in public (on the street, etc.), number one, because I don't usually have time, and two, because I anticipate someone will give me a dirty look for smoking in general, and I'd rather enjoy my stogie in peace.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> I'm 19, and I don't get too many weird looks. Its on a college campus, so everybody is kind of used to stuff like that, but it definitely piques people's interest. I get asked questions all the time, and one guy found it incredulous that I have 30-40 cigars in my room. I also get the name thing like "Stogie Guy!" or "Cigar Guy" because I am almost always in the same spot. Most recently, I've been called "Stog Master Flex". I kind of like that one...


that's so funny....do you know where that "flex" comes from?








i used to say that when we were in HS like 14 yrs ago. man, am i getting old at 29? LOL


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no idea. He just comes up out of nowhere, and says "Stog Master Flex! What's happening?" And I thought to myself, "I could ask the same..."


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

That's a good way of looking at it!!


Jay106n said:


> Nope, 26 today, i dont give a damn what anybody thinks. Let 'em look at you sideways, its only hurtin their necks.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

I get a lot of comments that I appear older. For some reason they want to place me 10 years above my age. But I rarely get out in public and smoke, preferring to use my burn times lounged back in the most comfortable spot available.


----------



## Gdwhite (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing compared to when I got my first pipe at 23.


----------



## coreymey (Oct 21, 2012)

Generally I don't smoke in public.. I either smoke in my garage/manish cave or b&ms. Since I'm young (20) when I go into b&ms I generally get two reactions from the employees I either get ignored or I get followed and watched like a hawk like I am going to steal from them. I get it that they don't want their cigars to get stolen but I generally get questioned (I am assuming to check my knowledge about cigars because I always walk straight to the higher end stuff they sell ( viaje ,opus,padron,etc)
I finally found a few b&ms that I enjoy going to and have actually become trusted. One if the places just has me put my cigar wrappers at the counter and I pay for everything on my way out(after its been burned) what's funny about those b&ms that question my knowledge of cigars I know more than they do. One time I asked them if they had any viaje 50/50s and the guy looked at me like I was crazy and said that there is no such thing , after he said that to me I walked over to the viajes and they had the 50/50s I'm always prejudged some of the b&ms that I dontgo to often point me towards their cheap stuff assuming I either don't have the money or palate for the good stuff  what they don't get I get my cheaper everyday smokes fom the devil site, I go into b&ms for the good stuff 

Sorry about my long post I'm waiting for my class to start and I am bored (on my phone) so if there's spelling errors or anything like that I'm sorry


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

No one has ever thought I'd steal anything, probably because they have like 10 cameras lol, but they do seem to try to pay less attention to me, which is annoying.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I am 18 and the guy at my B&M is great. He is real friendly, shows me the new stuff he gets in, both high and low end. We talk politics, cigars and whatever else like we have been buds forever! Only thing is he remembers my name, but I haven't a clue on his.....lol Hope it never comes up where I have to know. I also have never really gotten any dirty looks in public either. Never paid attention to see if others are staring anyways though. Id say if you look confident, and you know what you are talking about, people don't care on the age.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

While at the cigar outlet right down the road from my kampground the other day, except for the guy behind the counter, I was the youngest person in the group and I am 60!

I did not let those geezers intimidate me. :smoke:


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm trying to think of what qualities one might find in a beard that would make it commendable.

Is it honest? Is it trustworthy? Is it courteous? Is it reliable? Is it selfless?


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Treadwell said:


> I'm trying to think of what qualities one might find in a beard that would make it commendable.
> 
> Is it honest? Is it trustworthy? Is it courteous? Is it reliable? Is it selfless?


ahh, the beard is a great symbol of intelligence, strength and maturity. Many great men have been bearded; Chuck Norris, Morgan Freeman, Kimbo Slice...


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

I been smoking since i was 24 am 29 now and still young... some of the other army guys try and make joke about me smoking a cigar... i just smile and keep puffing at home in Hawaii i smoke in my back yard... back in Texas my real home... i smoke here and there,,,


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

MrWeeee said:


> I been smoking since i was 24 am 29 now and still young... some of the other army guys try and make joke about me smoking a cigar... i just smile and keep puffing at home in Hawaii i smoke in my back yard... back in Texas my real home... i smoke here and there,,,


Soldiers will use anything as an excuse to rag on one another. But i'm sure you already know this. 

as for the beard thing, they're warm, and not having to shave every day is pretty nice.


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

haaa Kimbo Slice...........+1


ssrobbi said:


> ahh, the beard is a great symbol of intelligence, strength and maturity. Many great men have been bearded; Chuck Norris, Morgan Freeman, Kimbo Slice...


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Dan, I'm 26 and have been smoking for a few years and I think I get noticed more than others. I smoke in my car and at home, even walking my two Siberian Huskies. If you're like me and don't care what other people think then your fine. I have never had anyone ask me my age or why Im smoking a cigar. I DO however get harassed constantly at my job for wearing a pink polo shirt. that easily gives me more grief than smoking cigars as a young man in public. Stay cool and smoke 'em up!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

ssrobbi said:


> ahh, the beard is a great symbol of intelligence, strength and maturity. Many great men have been bearded; Chuck Norris, Morgan Freeman, Kimbo Slice...


Me!!!


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

ssrobbi said:


> ahh, the beard is a great symbol of intelligence, strength and maturity. Many great men have been bearded; Chuck Norris, Morgan Freeman, Kimbo Slice...


But it was the greatness in the men that made them commendable; their facial hair didn't do the job.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, my name is Dan. I am 33 years old and I have a problem.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Me!!!


Indeed, you!



Treadwell said:


> But it was the greatness in the men that made them commendable; their facial hair didn't do the job.


But the beard is a symbol. Only the best of men have one. It's like seeing someone with a Rolex watch. You are impressed he has a Rolex, but you care not how he earned the money for it


----------

